# Page getting hijacked



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

My page keeps getting hijacked by a phishing advertisement for Adobe Flashplayer. This only happens when reading a thread, not when on the index page. Here is a list of some of the URLs that my browser (Safari) keeps getting hijacked to:

https://installmostsophisticatedapp...1ilpptta&sid=8e2bd7ffedf738f46832526bb5c82d16

Yahoo

Yahoo

Yahoo

Yahoo

Yahoo
Avast | Download Free Antivirus for PC, Mac & Android

Yahoo


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Is it only on Safari or only on an iOS device vs another browser or desktop?


----------



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

It looks like Safari only. I connected with Firefox and went to a thread but after a couple of hours there I haven't seen a hijack.

I cleared cookies from Safari, it didn't help.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Ditto here.


----------



## leeherman (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm seeing this on some pages, using Edge.

I saw it on this page as well as in the TV forum (so far).

LH


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

And site owners wonder why people use ad-blockers (and I am a forum provider). Us site owners are ad network customers have to hammer the ad network providers that we won't stand for it.

Unfortunately, site owners chase the higher impression compensation rates so overall, site owners as a whole tolerate it. And as long as the malicious ad providers pay more, ads will continue to be attractive attack vectors.

--Carlos V.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Same thing here. Safari on iPad. Update Flash Hijack and now some Norton ad hijack as well. The latter forces me to close Safari. The (former) I can get out of by hitting the back button.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Here's David's request for more info so he can get them removed - Bad Ad's Showing Up? Please let us know!


----------

